# Open external sd card



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone able to open the external sd card can't get too it through root explorer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I read it was like /extsdcard/, anything like that in root explorer?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Look under mnt. It is therethere

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romyg (Oct 9, 2011)

It's at /mnt/extSdCard
Took me a little to find it, too!


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

so if the directions say place rom on external sd card, this is where we put it? And if i wipe data, does it delete what is in the sdcard?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> so if the directions say place rom on external sd card, this is where we put it? And if i wipe data, does it delete what is in the sdcard?


Depends on what your recovery supports. Some support the real external SD Card while others only support the virtual internal SD Card. If you're unsure, put it on the internal one - pretty much all of them support that.

As for where it is under /mnt, this depends on what ROM you're running. It's different on TW vs AOSP. One is /mnt/extSdCard while the other is something like /mnt/sdcard_ext or something like that.


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

I was about to post a new topic of the same/ similar nature.

A) I couldn't find my 16gb micro Sd card in Root explorer. (now found, thanks)... But.








running the stock At&t Rom (Rooted), *I have no App2Sd*.

Is B normal on a S3 w/ stock Rom? Or am I missing something?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------

